# hold off on the exercise?! why?



## So very grave (Aug 23, 2008)

I was recently diagnosed with Graves, so any help is much appreciated.

So, the doctor told me to hold off on the exercise, but she didn't give a reason and I was wondering why I am not supposed to. I would really like to keep my weight down, but dieting doesn't seem like it would be enough.

I was talking to a friend who also has Graves and she said that she was told to hold off on the hard core stuff because her resting heart rate was high. My heart rate was 102 when it was checked, but the way that it was told to me sounded like that was low or the low side of normal.


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

102 is a tad on the high side. Graves' puts a natural tax (stress) on the heart as it is, so exercising will tax (stress) the heart ever more.
I would suggest yoga, moderate walking, light exercises, that doesn't tax the heart, with the approval of your doctor, of course. You need to worry about getting the Graves' under control first and once under control then worry about the weight and exercise. Exercise builds muscles, diet loses weight.


----------



## fromage (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm curious about this too. I've been working with a personal trainer and the other day my heart rate got up to around 190 - 200, but I wasn't huffing and puffing at all. After a couple of the strength training exercises my head felt a little light, but I didn't have any other signs.

Sounds like I should check with my doctor about exercise and try out a little yoga. Good info.! Thanks


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

So very grave said:


> I was recently diagnosed with Graves, so any help is much appreciated.
> 
> So, the doctor told me to hold off on the exercise, but she didn't give a reason and I was wondering why I am not supposed to. I would really like to keep my weight down, but dieting doesn't seem like it would be enough.
> 
> I was talking to a friend who also has Graves and she said that she was told to hold off on the hard core stuff because her resting heart rate was high. My heart rate was 102 when it was checked, but the way that it was told to me sounded like that was low or the low side of normal.


Hi So Very Grave. Love the moniker!!

Well, it could be life-threatening. You could have a stroke, vascular collapse or heart attack. Please heed your doctor's advice. Throughout my personal ordeal, I did walk at a moderate pace and I did do Atkin's which help me avoid gaining even more weight.

Ironic to gain weight whilst hyper but that is what happened to me. I am now at my normal weight years later after medical intervention.

You could consider also some very easy yoga positions; stuff like that.

This is "definitely" the time to pamper yourself.


----------



## Nova (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the same issue with Grave's, hyperthyroid and weight gain. I was told the same info about exercise which was hard for me bc I used to love it so much. I continue to do light work outs bc I have come to recognize the strain Grave's really does put on the heart but I want to maintain some overall health at the same time. Walking and bike riding have been great for me, and dancing when the mood strikes me! - I have also done Yoga and highly recommend it. It's been a total of 8 years now from initial obvious symptoms of Grave's and then through treatment and I am still not anywhere close to my pre-Grave's weight. I must say I have been forced to develop a sense of humor about it all, twisted as it is at times, and really just learned to love myself as corny as that sounds, and put getting my thyroid back under control 1st and my weight loss aspirations second. Best of luck to you!!


----------



## MrGraves (Nov 6, 2009)

wow, I cant really gain weight with my graves, and i split firewood to get my heart rate up in a healthy way so when it decides to freak out, its in shape and doesnt fail on me infront of my wife.. I got a Docs appt coming up, maybe I should look into a log splitter instead..


----------



## Goingtogetbetter (Sep 18, 2009)

Andros, 
What do you know about how its possible to gain wait AND be hyperT.

That's so counter-intuitive but that is what is happening to me now?
What an interesting development. As far as the heart rate, resting mine ranges beween 80-110, a little exercise sends it up. Accupuncture has been helping and i find that very relaxing!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Goingtogetbetter said:


> Andros,
> What do you know about how its possible to gain wait AND be hyperT.
> 
> That's so counter-intuitive but that is what is happening to me now?
> What an interesting development. As far as the heart rate, resting mine ranges beween 80-110, a little exercise sends it up. Accupuncture has been helping and i find that very relaxing!


Most definitely. I and many others have gained weight whilst hyperthyroid. Not all symptoms hold true and they do cross over. No 2 persons react the same. When the metabolism is skewed, it is just plain skewed.

And...............I dieted; strictly, I might add.

Acupuncture is a wonderful alternative adjunct to this disease. I know many who rave about how much it helps.


----------

